# 4 cats need urgent temporary foster (Albany NY area)



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Through my job, I am working with a woman who found herself very suddenly homeless and is currently living at a homeless shelter where cats are not allowed. She is actively looking for a new apartment currently. 

The 4 cats, two of whom are documented emotional support animals, are at a local Humane Society, but are in danger of being euthanized. 

I am not from this area and am unfamiliar with resources there. Could anyone post possible rescue groups or foster situations you may know of in the Albany NY area for me to investigate for my client?

Thank you!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Luck I hope these cats make it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

CatMomNY,
This is one of those times to be doing "FaceBooking!".
Put posters up at vet offices, most vet offices, are open to this!
I hope others have some really good ideas for you!
Blessings on your quest to save these cats!
And to the woman who has now found herself homeless...so sad...
Sharon


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement! I've actually reached out a few vet offices and the Facebook following of a local animal rescue activists/area weatherman. I've had a few leads pop up that I'm currently investigating and verifying.

It really is so sad to see a lack of resources in this area. If I lived closer to this client, I'd have a hard time resisting fostering these guys myself (although my resident kitty would likely have some thoughts on the matter!)...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

While I don't know any rescue groups in Albany, I used to live about 30 mins. north of Albany, in the Saratoga Springs area, and these shelters are all no-kill. I adopted my first cat from Estherville, visited Adirondack Save-A-Stray when looking for my two current kitties, and the people that I met from CDHA were so sweet. They brought their cats to PetSmart some Saturdays (when the local SPCA didn't take up all the space). 

Estherville Animal Shelter, Greenfield 518 893-7451
Adirondack Save-a-stray, Corinth 518 654-6220
Capital District Humane Association, Mechanicville 518 664-1237

While I was looking up their phone numbers, I came across these shelters, though it doesn't look like the first would take more kitties:

Purrfect Companions, Albany 518 463-8709 
Animal Protective Foundation, Scotia 518 374-3944
Mohawk Hudson Humane Society, Albany 518 434-8128

The only other thing I can think of is that your friend might call the local PetSmart and/or Petco and ask if they know other shelters; they may work with some smaller shelters that don't get publicity and aren't well-known.

Good luck to your friend!


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Quick update: SUCCESS!! A rescue group I called then called another group, and they generously have agreed to foster/hold the cats free of charge on a beautiful country farm/animal sanctuary until my client finds a new apartment, and she can come visit the cats anytime she wants during this process.

Thanks for all the ideas and encouragement. So great to see all the love and support for cats that's out there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

CatMom, YAY!! Happy Dance!!
 That's GREAT News!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear that! There have been so many stories recently where rescue groups couldn't help simply because they were already overwhelmed, so this is great to hear! I hope all works out well for your client and that she is able to get her cats back soon!


----------

